# New Year's Eve at Laguna Seca



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Let's have a roll call.

Who else is in? :hi:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

My S.O. and I will definitely be there!

:thumbup:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Any more details? :dunno:


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

I hope to be there. I have credit for a school left over from having to cancel last year's New Year's school, and am waiting for Judy Ray to get back to me.

For more details, check out:

http://www.drivingconcepts.com

--Andre


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Andre Yew said:


> I hope to be there. I have credit for a school left over from having to cancel last year's New Year's school, and am waiting for Judy Ray to get back to me.
> 
> For more details, check out:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but thats way out of my budget for now.  Unless I win the lottery between here and then. :eeps:


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't pass up the first opportunity in a year to drive Laguna!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

I'll look into it and let you know if Judy Ray or anyone at DCI ever decides to get back to me.

edit: I had actually sent Judy Ray an e-mail November 14 and haven't heard from her.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

It doesn't look good. Judy Ray e-mailed me back, and I'm not sure that they're gonna let me use my gift certificate because Laguna Seca is such an expensive school.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Can you at least get partial credit?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

100% sure that I will not be able to make this one either. Oh well.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> 100% sure that I will not be able to make this one either. Oh well.


 Presidential veto?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Can you at least get partial credit?


I'll look into it and let you know.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Presidential veto?


 Nah, we've made plans and won't be anywhere near Monterey on the 1st. :angel:


----------



## ///Madman (Feb 22, 2004)

For anyone planning to attend Driving Concepts Laguna Seca event on December 31st, If you are not hungover the next day come out and join me with Northern California Racing Club for the 1st and 2nd. three days in a row at Laguna Seca is a blast. See details at www.ncracing.org .

BTW, even if not attending DC's event come out and join us.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Interlocker said:


> My S.O. and I will definitely be there!
> 
> :thumbup:


Alright already. I'll go, I'll go. Sheesh. 

In fact, that 3 day DCI-NCRC plan sounds pretty good. :eeps:

Lee


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Lee said:


> In fact, that 3 day DCI-NCRC plan sounds pretty good. :eeps:


haha!  Now THAT's what I like to hear! :thumbup: I'll bring the jack, but I *really* hope we don't need to use it more than when we get there on 12/31 and when we finish on 1/2. None of that multi-wheel changing action like the SearsPoint/THill weekend for me, please. 

Those Harbor Freight tire covers didn't exactly work out as well as planned, so I guess I'll be asking for some of those fancy-boy TireTotes for Christmas.

"36 Hours of Laguna Seca," Here We Come!!!

(of course, we may need to celebrate New Year's Eve on New York time to make the 1/1 driver's meeting) :angel:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Alright, we're just 23 days away... What's the latest head count?


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

I may consider heading down for the "festivities" part - probably not driving, though (subject to change based on peer-pressure, weather, phase of the moon, etc  )

Jim


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Jim44 said:


> I may consider heading down for the "festivities" part - probably not driving, though (subject to change based on peer-pressure, weather, phase of the moon, etc  )
> 
> Jim


C'mon! Bring your car and drive with us!!! :stickpoke

(was that enough peer pressure to work?)

:beerchug:


----------

